# Story Commissions or Requests



## CoreyPeters163 (Jul 25, 2017)

I am looking for a writer do do some ideas for me if you take commissions or requests let me know but be sure because my ideas will include some very extreme kinks


----------



## dankedonts (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd be interested in hearing what you have in mind. I sent you a conversation invite.

You can see what I've written for erotica so far here: Artwork Gallery for dankedonuts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 25, 2017)

Closing this, due to it being posted in the wrong area.

Commission seeking is done here:  forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions

Please ensure you follow the rules which are stickied at the top of the thread listings.  As an example, the section requires that you post your budget, and a minimum budget would be $5 (hence why I closed this thread, rather than move it).


----------

